# choosing an oral



## bvs (Apr 26, 2014)

hey fellas (and ladies)
been researching an oral to put with my test cycle but cant seem to decide which one so i was looking for some additional imput. this is what i have determined so far in an extremely simplified fashon and please correct me if i am wrong:

dbol- was the obvious go to i already knew about. well known mass effects, cheap and easy. but does give you some bloat. a solid contender.

tbol- i didnt know much about this one but seems to give slower quality gains and a more 'dry' look. more expensive but maybe worth it.

superdrol- a PH. gives good gains with not as much bloat as dbol. probably not gonna go with it.

primo, anavar, winny and anadrol dont suit my goals or experience or budget so they are all a no

so at the moment im leaning towards tbol


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 26, 2014)

Tbol is ok but u must be up on your bloodwork to mess with it IMO. If this will be your first oral I would suggest Anavar. Its safe and IF its QUALITY Var it will blow your mind. Simply an awesome oral. Save up ur cash and blow the dust outta ur wallet and run the Var and learn it well and ur body for that matter. After that u can experiment with somethin more toxic.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 26, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Tbol is ok but u must be up on your bloodwork to mess with it IMO. If this will be your first oral I would suggest Anavar. Its safe and IF its QUALITY Var it will blow your mind. Simply an awesome oral. Save up ur cash and blow the dust outta ur wallet and run the Var and learn it well and ur body for that matter. After that u can experiment with somethin more toxic.
> !SHRUGS!




I agree with Shrugs. Save your money and get the var, the strength gains are incredible and you won't gain a bunch of water. 

Tbol will mess with your blood work from day one so stay away from it until you get more experience.


----------



## bvs (Apr 26, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Tbol is ok but u must be up on your bloodwork to mess with it IMO. If this will be your first oral I would suggest Anavar. Its safe and IF its QUALITY Var it will blow your mind. Simply an awesome oral. Save up ur cash and blow the dust outta ur wallet and run the Var and learn it well and ur body for that matter. After that u can experiment with somethin more toxic.
> !SHRUGS!



what exactly do you mean when you say i have to be up on my bloodwork? just the liver toxicity?
var would be good like you say but i kinda doubt ill be able to get good stuff in australia
but while we are at it what dose of var would you run? does starting at 50mg and go up from there sound reasonable?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2014)

var will effect you cholesterol levels..no oral is side effect free..depending on your goals is how u should pick an oral..all of them are toxic but wont kill u if u run a safe dose and dont go past a certain number of weeks..I tried them all and like dbol the most


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2014)

This right here^^^


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 26, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> var will effect you cholesterol levels..no oral is side effect free..depending on your goals is how u should pick an oral..all of them are toxic but wont kill u if u run a safe dose and dont go past a certain number of weeks..I tried them all and like dbol the most



This right here. Var tanks my hdl bad. Very easy on the liver though. Last year I had a physical about 6 weeks after a var run and my hdl was 14. The time it was checked before that it was in the low 50s. 

Op honestly, I LOVE var, but I'd recommend the standard Dbol. It's your first oral and it sounds like you want to bulk up. 


Orals are safe and effective if done properly.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 26, 2014)

Var fits everyone's goals. Just my opinion but it can be applied to any goal. Gaining size, strength training, cutting down...it has a positive effect on all 3.

Currently running tbol. It's not mind blowing but it's made a significant difference. By week 3 I was getting asked about what supplements I've been using and what not. I've had small experience with Var and loved it. I'm finishing this cycle with Var, and can't wait! Pumps are amazing on var.

Dbol, if you run this shit...have your AI ready and make sure it's legitimate! Estrogen central. And watch your blood pressure on it, it will creep up on you.

Tbol, same thing as dbol, except for the bloat (assuming you can get legitimate tbol). Makes sure you get bloods (about 6 weeks in the cycle) to check cholesterol levels.

Var, same maintenance as tbol. Typically pretty mild but often fake. If you begin to get really bad achey joints, it could be winny. Var is often faked.

Oral primo, do NOT use this shit. You have to take tons of it to get anything out of it because it's not designed to survive the first pass through the liver. Waste of money...If you ever run primo, pin that shit.

be sure to take NAC along with some ALA possibly for liver help.
I'd also recommend if it's available to have cholesterol meds and blood pressure meds on hand. Never know how YOUR body will react. This is not a game...be safe about it.

Best of luck


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 26, 2014)

I usually look for a cbick with nice lips... oh u mean aas oral ok skip my last. I love var good strength and I always feel great on it. But it really depends on your goals. Dbol is great for quick size but most of it is usually water retention. Screw do both a dbol start and a var finish.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 26, 2014)

Not SD .....


----------



## Joliver (Apr 26, 2014)

Superdrol is not a PH. 

Strength: halo, anadrol, dbol
Size: anadrol, dbol

Lean quality mass--no clue...maybe var or Tbol or some other chick drug.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 26, 2014)

AAS in General will effect cholesterol levels in a negative way, Orals just happen to be  the worst when negatively effecting cholesterol.  You stated in another post that you are still natty. You've got some good stats, why not just run a test only cycle? You will make some good solid gains your 1st go round with test only. I mean you can run an oral if you like but if this is your 1st run why rush into a duel compound cycle? Let's see how you react to test only. Save the oral for the next run if you like.


----------



## shenky (Apr 26, 2014)

I've only ran dbol, but I loved the shit out of it. It ran my BP sky high, however, so if you do decide to use use it, monitor your BP. Dbol is cheap, powerful and a LOT of fun. It's a no brainer for me. I may use var in the future, but dianabol is my go-to oral for now


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 26, 2014)

joliver said:


> Superdrol is not a PH.
> 
> Strength: halo, anadrol, dbol
> Size: anadrol, dbol
> ...



Hey now! Watch it with the tbol and var, bub! Lol


----------



## Joliver (Apr 26, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Hey now! Watch it with the tbol and var, bub! Lol



I knew that would bring you back to the party!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2014)

tbol seems like a waste of money to me. Var is cool if you just want a great pump and a bit of strength. I have to run var at 100mg minimum for its effects and at that dose it gets pricey. 

Biggest bang for your buck is dbol and for a few reasons.

First it will bloat you a bit. A lot of that is diet dependent but the bloat will make you stronger and let you sling some heavier stuff.

Second, lifting heavier weights, even for reps is a lot of fun. It puts you in a frame of mind to get in the gym and **** shit up

Third, it causes your estrogen to go wild (in some users) and therefore gives you a chance to practice keeping your bloods in check.  Don't fear the gyno, just be prepared to deal with your e2.

Dbol is the king of orals for a reason. It will get you everything that every other oral will get you. Pumps, Fullness, aggression, strength, boners and on and on. 

If you haven't run dbol you aren't allowed to call yourself a jewcehead.


----------



## bvs (Apr 27, 2014)

So the consensus seems to be var or dbol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

bvs said:


> So the consensus seems to be var or dbol


no their all great and give different looks..its all about your goals


----------



## bvs (Apr 27, 2014)

well it will be my first time taking oral so im looking for something that will be not too hard to manage but still give good results


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

are u gonna use test? please say yes


----------



## bvs (Apr 27, 2014)

yes of course test base 500mg per week
i have aromasin as ai 12.5 eod (and arimadex as back up just in case)
hcg 250iu twice a week
pct nolva 40/40/20/20 and clomid 100/100/50/50
and extras like NAC, liv52, and some acne meds. got my pre cycle bloods done my doc isnt keen on it but she will monitor me.
ive been researching this for years while building a base i wanna get it right i fully understand that aas is no joke


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

bvs said:


> yes of course test base 500mg per week
> i have aromasin as ai 12.5 eod (and arimadex as back up just in case)
> hcg 250iu twice a week
> pct nolva 40/40/20/20 and clomid 100/100/50/50
> ...



good man..dbol is the king with a good diet and the asin your bloating shouldnt be bad...the strength and size u get is just magic


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 27, 2014)

Dol is pretty awesome. There's a reason why its continuously been in the top 3 orals steroids for the past what, half a century? It goes to work HARD and goes to work FAST.


----------



## Determined (May 9, 2014)

Dbol is what I'd try first


----------



## nightster (May 9, 2014)

Dbol is what I wanna try er I mean you should try.... Let us know how ot goes!


----------



## bvs (May 11, 2014)

after some consideration ill probably save up all of my pennys and go with anavar. being my first oral it sounds like the easiest to manage and gives the least sides, be it with less gains. im still keen to try dbol maybe on my second or third time though cos it sounds amazing!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

bvs said:


> after some consideration ill probably save up all of my pennys and go with anavar. being my first oral it sounds like the easiest to manage and gives the least sides, be it with less gains. im still keen to try dbol maybe on my second or third time though cos it sounds amazing!



var is the polish on the finished product..kinda like the icing on the cake


----------



## bvs (May 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> var is the polish on the finished product..kinda like the icing on the cake



what do you mean by that? are you saying its a bad idea as a kick start?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

bvs said:


> what do you mean by that? are you saying its a bad idea as a kick start?



kinda yes and no...as a kicker it takes weeks to fully kick in..so its not really a kicker like dbol or drol that take days to work..I found var being more effective mid to the end of the cycle..remember u can take var 2 days before pct starts..alot of juicers will use var during the time they are waiting for the ester to clear so they can pct.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 11, 2014)

No love for Drol?.. that's what I'm running with for my first oral (ending portion of this upcoming blast), outside of designer steroids i.e. SD, Epi, etc


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2014)

This is actually a way harder decision then I thought it would be.  Still a bit torn between var and dbol


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2014)

. Bvs what are your current stats?


----------



## TriniJuice (May 12, 2014)

bvs said:


> This is actually a way harder decision then I thought it would be.  Still a bit torn between var and dbol



you want strength- dbol or drol

you care about looks/physique- Tbol or Var

this is how i categorize them


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> you want strength- dbol or drol
> 
> you care about looks/physique- Tbol or Var
> 
> this is how i categorize them



u get a great look from dbol and drol too..If u come into the cycle already in shape they all make u look great and give strength...dont underestimate anavar it gives big time strength gains


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> u get a great look from dbol and drol too..If u come into the cycle already in shape they all make u look great and give strength...dont underestimate anavar it gives big time strength gains



This is correct.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2014)

Seeker said:


> . Bvs what are your current stats?



6'0 200lbs 13%


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2014)

bvs said:


> 6'0 200lbs 13%



Very nice. D-Bol, 40 Mg per day dosed evenly 4 times  throughout the day and you will experience impressive results.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Very nice. D-Bol, 40 Mg per day dosed evenly 4 times  throughout the day and you will experience impressive results.


Would you keep it at 40mg for the whole 4weeks?


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2014)

Yes I would in your case being that this is your 1st time. Your gains will speak for themselves, no need to go higher. I'm assuming you have your diet and training prepared and ready to go.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 12, 2014)

Loved the var I ran first cycle. Thr strength, the pumps, good stuff.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Yes I would in your case being that this is your 1st time. Your gains will speak for themselves, no need to go higher. I'm assuming you have your diet and training prepared and ready to go.


yeah I have all of that sorted by a very reputable guy. Dbol sounds like the shit but like all new guys to the game im just a bit worried about managing the estrogen that dbol will bring


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2014)

man id do the dbol, then as u progress with ur cycles u can do a dbol started, and at the end of the cycle, finisher with var for the last 4-8 weks, depending on how long ur cycle is...

for starters depending on if it matter that ur co workers see u getting swole, id do dbol... var made me pretty strong pretty quick... had to scrap it cause i got some itchy lips....and my doc freaked out screamin take these statins now or ull die in less than 28 hours... my cholesterol went thru the roof... but i knew it would...


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2014)

bvs said:


> yeah I have all of that sorted by a very reputable guy. Dbol sounds like the shit but like all new guys to the game im just a bit worried about managing the estrogen that dbol will bring



Your bf level is in a good state to run dbol,   keep your sodium in check, keep your diet in check, during the 4 weeks of dbol throw in some moderate cardio 2-3 times a week, have your AI and you should be ok.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 12, 2014)

Good anadrol is king. Nothing better. Think about it. Why wouldn't you pick an oral that increases strength in an absurd fashion? The stronger u are the heavier you lift. The heavier you lift the better results you will get. I've ran all the Orals you mentioned aside from superdrol. Anadrol is my favorite by far.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2014)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Good anadrol is king. Nothing better. Think about it. Why wouldn't you pick an oral that increases strength in an absurd fashion? The stronger u are the heavier you lift. The heavier you lift the better results you will get. I've ran all the Orals you mentioned aside from superdrol. Anadrol is my favorite by far.


isnt anadrol a bit hard core for a first timer like myself?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2014)

bvs said:


> isnt anadrol a bit hard core for a first timer like myself?



if your a first timer and nervous go with a test only..I love test only simple and effective..Nobody said u have to run a oral...and yes anadrol and dbol both are  hardcore drugs


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 12, 2014)

bvs said:


> isnt anadrol a bit hard core for a first timer like myself?



Yes anadrol is a very heavy compound. Not usually what is recommended for a beginner. Its hard for me to recommend starter cycles as I never did one. I went straight in the deep end with test/deca/dbol and loved it. 

Id recommend at least starting with Dbol before Drol. Dbol and test as a 1st cycle are great.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> if your a first timer and nervous go with a test only..I love test only simple and effective..Nobody said u have to run a oral...and yes anadrol and dbol both are  hardcore drugs


Ive considered test only but I want to maximise the benefits of my time on cycle with a kick start. I know you can kick start with prop is the pip and pin frequency really as bad as everyone makes it out to be? Ive used slin pins up to 5x a day I know its not the same but I don't mind pinning


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2014)

bvs said:


> Ive considered test only but I want to maximise the benefits of my time on cycle with a kick start. I know you can kick start with prop is the pip and pin frequency really as bad as everyone makes it out to be? Ive used slin pins up to 5x a day I know its not the same but I don't mind pinning



you are already off to a bad start imo..This shit is no race..you have no clue what test feels like or how your going to react to it..believe me pinning subq and im are very different ..slow down and run a test only u can gain easy 20 25 pounds in 12 weeks if u eat and train hard.You need a different mind frame for this shit slow and steady is the best way..You need to learn how to control BP and E2 adding a oral will only complicate shit..trust me run a test only for your first cycle


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> you are already off to a bad start imo..This shit is no race..you have no clue what test feels like or how your going to react to it..believe me pinning subq and im are very different ..slow down and run a test only u can gain easy 20 25 pounds in 12 weeks if u eat and train hard.You need a different mind frame for this shit slow and steady is the best way..You need to learn how to control BP and E2 adding a oral will only complicate shit..trust me run a test only for your first cycle



You make several good points. So is starting with prop a bad idea or just stick to a long ester test?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2014)

bvs said:


> You make several good points. So is starting with prop a bad idea or just stick to a long ester test?



stick with a long ester for your first cycle


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 12, 2014)

What do you guys feel as far as a 1st time Tes cycle w an oral? Not needed?
Can a SARMS be added into an oral cycle or waste of time?
Im a past oral user and going to do a tes only cycle once I get my ducks lined up.


----------



## Jada (May 12, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> What do you guys feel as far as a 1st time Tes cycle w an oral? Not needed?
> Can a SARMS be added into an oral cycle or waste of time?
> Im a past oral user and going to do a tes only cycle once I get my ducks lined up.



Look at grandmaster B post^^^^^


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 12, 2014)

Ok Jada thanks.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 12, 2014)

Where is his post?


----------



## Get Some (May 12, 2014)

Adding dbol is relatively safe, inexpensive, and highly beneficial for a first cycle. Just don't overdo it, 30mg daily should be enough, just know your limits. If you start high, you will need to go higher in successive cycles to achieve the desired result. Test E and dbol is what you should go for. 4 weeks of dbol is more than enough to get you going. I don't think you need to keep overthinking this, just plan it out and get it done.


----------



## Get Some (May 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> if your a first timer and nervous go with a test only..I love test only simple and effective..Nobody said u have to run a oral...and *yes anadrol and dbol both are  hardcore drugs*



I wouldn't describe dbol as hardcore. As long as you are ready for some back/calf pumps and possible gyno you are fine. Anadrol however is a different story. Massive headaches, blood in your stool, nose bleeds, and even going hypo are all common side effects of anadrol. I love the drug myself but you can't toy around with it. You have to use twice as much Drol as Dbol to achieve desired results IMO. If you can handle Drol, you can use up to 150mg daily without many problems. The liver toxicity reports are grossly overstated, in fact, studies show winstrol to be more destructive to the liver than Drol. People have taken 150mg or more daily for 8-12 months in certain studies and had elevated levels start to creep into the worry zone, but certainly not life threatening. NO one here in there right mind would use Drol for more than 6 weeks so I think we are ok.

And for those of you who don't know Bundy is my not so secret lover, I'm not flaming him, just showing my love


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 12, 2014)

All feedback is always appreciated. I wanted to Kickstart my Tes cycle w dbols @ 4 weeks.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 13, 2014)

bvs said:


> isnt anadrol a bit hard core for a first timer like myself?



I have no idea what or what you haven't done. I'm just tellin ya my favorite oral is anadrol. Do with it what you will. If your concerned run test only. Hell never run an oral I don't care. Just giving my "personal" experience. You initial post didn't say anything about this being your first cycle or that u were a beginner.


----------



## AlphaD (May 14, 2014)

Just my take......my first cycle i ran test e 500mg for 16 weeks.  I got to understand how too handle the run, control sides band and had an awesome for cycle.  Some said beforehand to throw dbol in but iit was my decision to keep it simple.   My cycle i am on now presently, i ran my first oral which was drol @ 100 for 6 weeks.  I loved, absolutely loved drol. It did however cause me indigestion, but i knew it was the drol causing that and not the test because of a simple first cycle.  It is important to understand how YOUR body reacts to a compound.  Not everyone is the same.  As you see drol carries some fukd up sides, as stated by get some above.....you wont know if your reacting to this or that compound if you throw a mix in there.  Getting a simple pinning cycle down first.  Then next time add in an oral. Just my 2 cents .....ive been known to be wrong


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

Nice Alpha


----------



## bvs (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice guys. I needed a subtle slap in the face to remind me to keep it simple. I always planned to do test only but got a bit carried away researching orals


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2014)

bvs said:


> Thanks for all of the advice guys. I needed a subtle slap in the face to remind me to keep it simple. I always planned to do test only but got a bit carried away researching orals



everyone does..shit its nerve rackin in the beginning .Great thing about orals are u dont have to take them from day1.U can run the test for as many weeks as u feel u have an understanding for it then add the oral..nothing wrong with adding orals mid cycle


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> everyone does..shit its nerve rackin in the beginning .Great thing about orals are u dont have to take them from day1.U can run the test for as many weeks as u feel u have an understanding for it then add the oral..nothing wrong with adding orals mid cycle



This is always an excellent point that is rarely brought up. Sure test only is good to see how you react to test. Its still within knowing how your body is reacting to drop in an oral or another fast acting compound after a few months of test, to gauge how you are responding. Adding a newer compound mid cycle or even at the end is appropriate given each ones circumstances.


----------

